# Eklip's Medellin photos



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

sometimes is refreshing and nice to see pictures of foreigners about one place.-


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Sorry to bring back this old thread of mine, but I just stumbled across this article hno:
http://travel.nytimes.com/2013/01/20/travel/i-just-got-back-from-medellin.html?pagewanted=all

After the whoremongers and stupid loud middle class white American students on a semester abroad to discover something "exotic", it seems that the US is now sending it's middle aged yuppies to Medellin.

All of this means rising housing prices in the city, more scammers, social cleansing policies supposedly to "give a better image" and this kind of shit

(Some) americans are really ruining this place just like the french are ruining places in Morocco hno:


----------

